# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  AIDAN Platform, intelligent scanner platform for PET/CT, Siemens Healthineers AG, Berlin and Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Siemens Healthineers AG

siemens-healthineers.com/molecular-imaging/trends-innovations/aidan

----------

